# finixa polishing compound.



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Any body tried this Finixa one step polishing compound yet. We've just been supplied with it, and it really had something to live upto against 3m polishing system. We've been trialing it for about a month takes some getting used to as its so different to 3m, no need for a three stage polish system just one step. Choice of two polish heads open cell or closed cell ones just slightly harder ones softer, its choice dependant on which you prefer. With this when polishing any denibs you have done in new paint each nib you polish you have to make sure you apply on each one as it breaks down as you polish each area. Then before removing you change to a black soft foam which you slightly offset don't apply anything on it this one is purely to remove the compound and any holograms polish with a microfibre and that's it job done. They do supply a lambswool polish head for harder paints such as ceramics but seems a really good compound once you get used to it. Any other painters on here had any trials of it yet.

https://www.chemicar.eu/en/products...ing--cleaning/p=finixa-one-step-polish-paste/


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Never heard of it but it sounds like a decent product, especially for your average time pressed bobodyshop. I'm a lover of the 3m polishing system and find it is a pretty ideal set of products for finishing a paint job fresh or old. 

How much time does it take to one step flatting marks compared to the 3m system?

Sutty.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Must admit when we had a demo I thought here we go again another product to try as I've never heard of it either. The guy did say that the mirka P1500 we were using is more like P1200 so gave us there P1500 wet and dry, which I must say is good does seem all finer. He used that then P3000 trizact, then showed the compound and it worked quicker than 3m and as he you only need this one compound instead of three stage quite impressive really. We've only been trialing it for a month but results seem good so far ill try to get some pics up when I can just to show what its like.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Surely it all depends on what amount of filler it has in it?
Doesn't G3 break down through grades as you use it?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Ahhhh still needed 3m trizact! Can't fault them they are fantastic for finishing the flatting process off and so easy to bring back up to a shine. Any chance of any photos or video of the stuff in action? Does sound pretty impressive so far. 

G3 only seems to go from aggressive to slightly less aggressive. It dosent seem to work very well on the diminishing side of things as it leaves a very rough finish that needs much refinement after.

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

We used to use it last year but our guy couldnt get it any more but we loved it mate had a really good cut and the light colour cars you could get away with using the one cutting pad ! Its the lime green stuff isnt it ? 
We have just started using g3 ultra this week and feck me it cuts fast ! Better than 3m fast cut i would say but just started using it so early doors yet !
Love the trizacts too and the norton dry ice foam pads in 2000 and 3000 makes easy work of polishing


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Far better than te 3M stuff imo. All I use in the bodyshop.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Did a black car this morning with the g3 ultra and is good but leaves lots of holograms ! I loved the menzerna power gloss as it finished well and left minimal swirls !


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Did a black car this morning with the g3 ultra and is good but leaves lots of holograms ! I loved the menzerna power gloss as it finished well and left minimal swirls !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Scoobycarl said:


> We used to use it last year but our guy couldnt get it any more but we loved it mate had a really good cut and the light colour cars you could get away with using the one cutting pad ! Its the lime green stuff isnt it ?
> We have just started using g3 ultra this week and feck me it cuts fast ! Better than 3m fast cut i would say but just started using it so early doors yet !
> Love the trizacts too and the norton dry ice foam pads in 2000 and 3000 makes easy work of polishing


Yes mate that's the stuff mate. The guy that came to us is the uk supplier so if you want his number mate i can pm it to you, we've just ordered more of it and got it pretty quick. :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sutty 90 said:


> Ahhhh still needed 3m trizact! Can't fault them they are fantastic for finishing the flatting process off and so easy to bring back up to a shine. Any chance of any photos or video of the stuff in action? Does sound pretty impressive so far.
> 
> G3 only seems to go from aggressive to slightly less aggressive. It dosent seem to work very well on the diminishing side of things as it leaves a very rough finish that needs much refinement after.
> 
> Sutty.


Your right there about trizact cant beat them. I'll try and get some pics of what its like and how well it works.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

squiggs said:


> Surely it all depends on what amount of filler it has in it?
> Doesn't G3 break down through grades as you use it?


This is where some get it wrong in the polishing process. And just flat and polish it. We tend to flat it polish it, wipe over with with a panel wipe to remove any filler just to check if any further polishing is required. Trouble is not all bodyshops have the time to do this.
Think g3 does break down to a certain extent, but I always found it to dry out very quickly, then finishing wise we would a soft black waffle head with farecla fine finishing compound similar to finesse it. Never got on that well with farecla products. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

To be honest I don't think polishing is taken that seriously at most bodyshops. I was taught poorly and got good at it by learning myself online. Don't really think it's down to time constraints either it's just poor knowledge. The amount of painters I've seen just use g3 on fresh paint and leave it at that thinking it's acceptable is ridiculous! 

I don't rate fareclas products either, they just seem to require more time and work than other systems on the market.

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> Yes mate that's the stuff mate. The guy that came to us is the uk supplier so if you want his number mate i can pm it to you, we've just ordered more of it and got it pretty quick. :thumb:


Yes mate be good to be able to get it again nice one :thumb:


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Sutty 90 said:


> To be honest I don't think polishing is taken that seriously at most bodyshops. I was taught poorly and got good at it by learning myself online. Don't really think it's down to time constraints either it's just poor knowledge. The amount of painters I've seen just use g3 on fresh paint and leave it at that thinking it's acceptable is ridiculous!
> 
> I don't rate fareclas products either, they just seem to require more time and work than other systems on the market.
> 
> Sutty.


i have always hated g3 with a passion BUT the g3 ultra is quite good to be fair mate,if and when i have my own shop it would not be my first choice but i have to use what the gaffer supplies as I imagine most do.it is self lubricating and doesn't dry out at all really and with most cutting polishes you have to refine the marring you have put in by compounding with a finer polish, the g3 ultra is miles away from the old gritty paste lol
My choice would be megs 105 megs 205 and menzerna power gloss but they have changed it to fg 4000 i think ? All of these finish really well with minimal refining needed !


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I hate to see holograms on cars that have been refinished in bodyshops and in my eyes is not acceptable,i polish my own work if its black or dark colour as the trainee who polishes the cars has not a clue lol 
I finish dark colours with my da polisher and leaves a way better finish lol


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Scoobycarl said:


> .....My choice would be megs 105 megs 205 and menzerna power gloss but they have changed it to fg 4000 i think ? All of these finish really well with minimal refining needed !


I think this is one of the key points about the more modern polishes, the ability for a strong compound like Megs 101 to finishing down to an amazing level is very impressive. As much as I like 105, these days I think 101 is simply a better product in terms of cut, usage and finish.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I may have my numbers mixed up lol i think i meant 101 mate its the ultra isn't it ?
I have them all in my own personal collection but not used them for a while lol


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi andy

Nice to see finixa getting a mention on here,,,hopefully will be up here abit more.(maybe under a different name though
I will get some videos up soon, however this is not currently a consumer product, being predominantly in the trade and production lines.

Nice to see some bodyshop guys on here also, its the only reason i signed up here years ago, wanting to know everything behind what i was doing within the trade.

The repair industry is unique and i love it but unfortunately there is not enough of us on here.

Dean


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

3gdean said:


> Hi andy
> 
> Nice to see finixa getting a mention on here,,,hopefully will be up here abit more.(maybe under a different name though
> I will get some videos up soon, however this is not currently a consumer product, being predominantly in the trade and production lines.
> ...


Hi Dean.
Good to see you on here mate. Really good products so well worth mentioning on here, does exactly what its designed to do. :thumb:


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

i only use the g3 ultra. you an get it to break down easy, if you dont want holograms when the compound starts to go clear then alter the pad so it sits flat on the panel and keep working it with very little/no pressure.

only downside to the g3 ultra is the pads wear out very quickly. as in disentrigate far to fast also they clot up very qukly 

when i can afford it im so going to the rupes bigfoot system. cuts jsut as fast as a rotary but they say its a hologram free finish. demo video from rupes looks good as the shop down the road let me have a play with theirs, i was very impressed!


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Farecla claim to be a waterbased product,,,its 20ish percent solvent, with lots of other nasties amonia being one. Solvent in products is the main factor in detioration of pads.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

If its a job i want to be extra fussy with i will cut it with roary then move over to my da polisher with either meguiars,menzerna,or sonax to finish it and it leaves a swirl / hologram free finish with a nicer gloss !


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Theres no doubt about finishing with a da...we tell customers to use our black finishing pad off centre on a rotary to mimic a da.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

3gdean said:


> Theres no doubt about finishing with a da...we tell customers to use our black finishing pad off centre on a rotary to mimic a da.


Blimey not seen that before ! May give it a try


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

3gdean said:


> Theres no doubt about finishing with a da...we tell customers to use our black finishing pad off centre on a rotary to mimic a da.


Mmm rather silly.
Not only will it affect the balance of the machine creating unwanted vibrations it will lessen the life of the rotary by ripping the head bearings out due to the vibration. Not to mention the risk of the pad flinging off the backing plate
If you want to finish with an oscillating action use a da.
If you want to finish with a constant rotation use a rotary.
Next you will be telling people to save the used 600 grit and use it as 3000 grit


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Probably means slightly off centre and with black finishing pad its not going to need much speed ? Not ideal but if you dont have a da could work ?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

lol

yes its not ideal but please try and teach a typical painter correct polishing method,,,its not going to happen

in this comunity it is fine, the soft pad being central position on the rotary because we aren't animals on bonus
also we would not need the black finishing pad

i think a body shop would be reluctant to buy 2 machines

we are giving the bodyshop the most time effective polishing solution (bearing in mind the quality most strive for is nowhere near ours)

the cheapest nastiest polisher will survive their bearing being ripped out, a soft pad, literally a couple of grams just off set on the velcro,,,never witnessed one being flung off either.

This tip came from Audi Technical Director production line,,,if it works for him, its good enough for the bodyshop


----------

